# error: <identifier> expected	 error: illegal start of type	 "Wo ist der Fehler?"



## joonie (22. Sep 2018)

Hallo;

wenn ich versuche meine App zu testen bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung :
error:  <identifier> expected
error: illegal start of type

Wo könnte der Fehler sein bzw was sagt mir diese Fehlermeldung?
Ich habe versucht variablen aus der ersten Activity in die zweite und dritte zu bringen.
Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon mal für die Unmengen an Code.
Und vielen dank im Voraus!

Hier ist mein Code aus der main Activity:


```
public class MainActivity extends AppCompatActivity {

    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);

        Button weiter = (Button)findViewById(R.id.weiter);
        weiter.setOnClickListener(new View.OnClickListener() {

            @Override
            public void onClick(View view) {

                EditText EingabeBreite = (EditText)findViewById(R.id.breite);
                EditText EingabeHohe = (EditText)findViewById(R.id.höhe);
                EditText EingabeLange = (EditText)findViewById(R.id.länge);


                double breite = Double.parseDouble(EingabeBreite.getText().toString());
                double hohe = Double.parseDouble(EingabeHohe.getText().toString());
                double lange = Double.parseDouble(EingabeLange.getText().toString());


                Intent rüberin2 = new Intent(getApplicationContext(),Main2Activity.class);
                rüberin2.putExtra("breite", breite);
                rüberin2.putExtra("höhe", hohe);
                rüberin2.putExtra("länge", lange);

                startActivity(rüberin2);




            }
        });
    }
}
```
Hier ist mein Code aus der zweiten Activity:


```
public class Main2Activity extends AppCompatActivity {

    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_main2);

        TextView frequenz4x4 = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.viermalvier);
        TextView frequenz6x6 = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.sechsmalsechs);
        TextView frequenz8x8 = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.achtmalacht);


        Bundle extras = getIntent().getExtras();
        double G4 = extras.getDouble("breite");
        double G5 = extras.getDouble("höhe");
        double G3 = extras.getDouble("länge");


        double f4 = 344/2/G3;
        TextView Frequenz4 = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.viermalvier);
        Frequenz4.setText(Double.toString((f4)));

        double f6 = 344/2/G4;
        TextView Frequenz6 = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.sechsmalsechs);
        Frequenz6.setText(Double.toString((f6)));

        double f8 = 344/2/G5;
        TextView Frequenz8 = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.achtmalacht);
        Frequenz8.setText(Double.toString((f6)));



        Button button = (Button)findViewById(R.id.button8);
        button.setOnClickListener(new View.OnClickListener() {
            @Override
            public void onClick(View view) {

                Intent rüberinacht = new Intent(getApplicationContext(),achtmalacht.class);
                startActivity(rüberinacht);


            }
        });



}}
```
Hier ist mein Code aus der letzten Activity:



```
public class achtmalacht extends AppCompatActivity {

    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_achtmalacht);
    }
}
```


----------



## krgewb (22. Sep 2018)

Bitte immer in Code-Tags posten. Außerdem wäre ein Minimalbeispiel gut.

Code aus der main Activity:

```
public class MainActivity extends AppCompatActivity {

   @Override
   protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
      super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
      setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);

      Button weiter = (Button)findViewById(R.id.weiter);
      weiter.setOnClickListener(new View.OnClickListener() {

         @Override
         public void onClick(View view) {

            EditText EingabeBreite = (EditText)findViewById(R.id.breite);
            EditText EingabeHohe = (EditText)findViewById(R.id.höhe);
            EditText EingabeLange = (EditText)findViewById(R.id.länge);

            double breite = Double.parseDouble(EingabeBreite.getText().toString());
            double hohe = Double.parseDouble(EingabeHohe.getText().toString());
            double lange = Double.parseDouble(EingabeLange.getText().toString());

            Intent rüberin2 = new Intent(getApplicationContext(),Main2Activity.class);
            rüberin2.putExtra("breite", breite);
            rüberin2.putExtra("höhe", hohe);
            rüberin2.putExtra("länge", lange);

            startActivity(rüberin2);
         }
      });
   }
}
```

Code aus der zweiten Activity:

```
public class Main2Activity extends AppCompatActivity {

   @Override
   protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
      super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
      setContentView(R.layout.activity_main2);

      TextView frequenz4x4 = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.viermalvier);
      TextView frequenz6x6 = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.sechsmalsechs);
      TextView frequenz8x8 = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.achtmalacht);

      Bundle extras = getIntent().getExtras();
      double G4 = extras.getDouble("breite");
      double G5 = extras.getDouble("höhe");
      double G3 = extras.getDouble("länge");

      double f4 = 344/2/G3;
      TextView Frequenz4 = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.viermalvier);
      Frequenz4.setText(Double.toString((f4)));

      double f6 = 344/2/G4;
      TextView Frequenz6 = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.sechsmalsechs);
      Frequenz6.setText(Double.toString((f6)));

      double f8 = 344/2/G5;
      TextView Frequenz8 = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.achtmalacht);
      Frequenz8.setText(Double.toString((f6)));

      Button button = (Button)findViewById(R.id.button8);
      button.setOnClickListener(new View.OnClickListener() {
         @Override
         public void onClick(View view) {

            Intent rüberinacht = new Intent(getApplicationContext(),achtmalacht.class);
            startActivity(rüberinacht);

         }
      });
   }
}
```

Code aus der letzten Activity:

```
public class achtmalacht extends AppCompatActivity {

   @Override
   protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
      super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
      setContentView(R.layout.activity_achtmalacht);
   }
}
```


----------



## krgewb (22. Sep 2018)

Hast du alles befolgt, was ich hier geschrieben habe (siehe das nachfolgende Zitat)?



krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Dafür gibt es Intents und die Methode putExtra(). Zum Abholen gibt es getIntent() und getXXXExtra.
> 
> In der Methode in der ersten Activitiy schreibst du einfach:
> 
> ...


----------



## joonie (22. Sep 2018)

ja, aber ich möchte gerne die Daten aus der Main Activity in zwei verschiedene Aktivitäten bringen, aber ich weiß nicht wie?


----------



## Robat (22. Sep 2018)

An welcher Stelle / in welcher Zeile kommt denn der Fehler?


----------



## krgewb (2. Okt 2018)

In deiner zweiten Activiyty hast du es noch gar nicht gemacht. Es kommt kein *putExtra *vor.


----------

